
Restc – A server-side middleware to visualize REST requests - csvwolf
https://github.com/ElemeFE/restc
======
_RPM
It's not clear to me what this does. Maybe I'm out of the loop on this, I
understand middleware, but what does this do?

~~~
kbumsik
That is my question too. I looked through its github page and almost all
things are written in Chinese...

~~~
shakna
Having trouble getting a decent translation to run against the site.

> If you use a browser to directly open an API address can only GET method
> request, RESTful other methods will not be tested.

> After the use of restc can not only send a variety of HTTP method request,
> or you can edit the request parameters online.

But from images like this [0], I'd be guessing it is sort of like a web GUI
for making plain HTTP requests, and probably hooks into your server to
automatically give you a list of paths for said requests.

But it could _really_ do with a translation, especially to prove it isn't yet
another crappy Chinese GitHub project.

[0]
[https://fuss10.elemecdn.com/d/d1/3bee7ea4630b9b22d7428221f93...](https://fuss10.elemecdn.com/d/d1/3bee7ea4630b9b22d7428221f9308jpeg.jpeg)

~~~
tinco
Yet another? That seems totally uncalled for.

~~~
shakna
If it was in English, I might call it yet another crappy project.

As it stands, there are many crap projects that appear in either one of the
languages we label as "Chinese" or English. Seems to be a dominant split
between them.

But, to reinforce my point, here are some Chinese projects of dubious quality,
from GitHub's trending lists:

* [https://github.com/qiyeboy/IPProxys](https://github.com/qiyeboy/IPProxys)

* [https://github.com/callmelanmao/yunshare](https://github.com/callmelanmao/yunshare)

* [https://github.com/ruanyf/jstraining](https://github.com/ruanyf/jstraining)

* [https://github.com/huacnlee/flora-kit](https://github.com/huacnlee/flora-kit)

------
throwbsidbdk
Cool I guess but why is this on the front page of an English site if nobody
can figure out what it does and has no English docs? Seems like 90%+ of
readers will be unable to use this

There's a myriad of different solutions for inspecting http requests that work
just fine and have been around for eons. These days it seems like anything
with the right buzzwords in the title makes it to the top

~~~
callmekatootie
> There's a myriad of different solutions for inspecting http requests

You could post some examples

~~~
throwbsidbdk
Fiddler, chrome devtools, Wireshark, postman and other chrome extensions. Many
languages have hooks for viewing raw http requests and responses

------
zxv
It appears to be a node.js app that one uses to explore and/or debug arbitrary
REST APIs.

